# Renting a car in Faro with out VISA card?



## panama12 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello expats,

Does anyone know what rental companies rent cars in Faro with out requiring VISA card? 

:confused2:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You will find it impossible to get a rental car without a credit card as one needs to be presented at the time of rental


----------

